# Just an introduction.



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi gang,
My names Matt and i live in Kentucky. I recently discovered this site and found it to be pretty interesting. I have owned several bettas before so this should be pretty cool. Today i decided to get back into Bettas. I purchased a blue/green VT Betta at walmart today. I also bought a 1.5 Gallon tank to start out. I know they could use a bigger tank but at the moment its what i got and its brand new. I will upgrade as time goes on but for now this is what i got. I currently am letting the tank circulate for 24 hours before putting my betta in. I used a few drops of Jungle Start Right in the water since it is such a small tank. I also made sure to rinse the tank, gravel and plastic plants well before installing. So this is where i am as of now. I need to pick up a thermometer for the tank and look around for a small heater. As of now hes in the warmer room of the house so temp should be fine. But id still like to have a heater so im gonna look for one. Im going to try and find a small heater for the tank. I also need a fish net but all in time. I will try to post some pictures of my boy but bare with me because hes still stuck in the horrid walmart bowl :evil: I might look into getting back my 48 Gallon fish tank from my aunt if she isnt using it. It was a very nice tank. Would that be too large? Anyways i will post pictures ASAP. Also any ideas for a name for my betta? Thanks -Matt


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. We're looking forward to seeing pics of your betta. A 1.5 will be just fine until you can upgrade. 
You'll have quite a few options with a 48 gallon tank.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! A 48G isn't too big, just make sure that you have it heavily planted and lots of hiding places for him so he feels comfortable. Is Jungle Start Right a water conditioner? You'll need water conditioner, it helps keep your betta safe from the diff chemicals and such in your tap water. I use Aqua. It sounds like you know your stuff and you're off to a great start! I also use some aquarium salt, it gives them electrolytes. I got a huge carton at Petsmart for $5. I can't wait to see pictures of him! The two that I bought from Walmart had no color because they were both very stressed and now they have SO much color. So I'm sure yours will brighten up in coloring. When you post pictures up, if a name comes to mind, I'll let you know. Good luck!


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Hes got ALOT of color now and im having trouble catching him and his awesome colors. When i can snap a shot ill post it. Yes Jungle Start Right is a conditioner. I almost forgot and then i went back and grabbed a bottle. Its been a while and i picked up everything just today so i might have some more stuff to get but as a start i think im doing alright lol.


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

alright here are some pictures:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's very pretty!


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> He's very pretty!


Thank You :-D


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

He's gorgeous. I love blue/green Betta's it's almost like the perfect combo.


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

I think i might name him Titan. What do you guys think?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Titan's a cute name. I have a CT with the same coloring and I called him Eclipse. He's very cute!


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

1 - He's gorgeous!

2 - I'm from Kentucky too!!!

3 - What Walmart did you ge him at because all the walmarts I've been to the bettas look very sad or sick.

4 - welcome!


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Congratulations on your new betta! The little guy looks great. His colors are actually pretty close to my Leo's, except for the fact that Leo has no green in him.


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

diruak said:


> 1 - He's gorgeous!
> 
> 2 - I'm from Kentucky too!!!
> 
> ...


Hey thanks alot!!! 
I purchased him at the walmart in owensboro Ky on Fredricka St. Most of theirs looked really good. Maybe a few didnt look so hot. I decided to go ahead and get him in the tank since he had been stuck in that tiny bowl for who knows how long. In the matter of minutes he was exploring his new home. Here are a few pictures.









This is my favorite picture. It really shows his blue.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

ahh, I'm in Louisville so no luck here


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

well if you ever decide to swing down here, it might be worth a pit stop


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, he's brightened up so much!


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

Well good news. My mom called my aunt and they arnt using the 48 Gallon Tank. So... now im trying to figure out how i want to set it up. Once i get it then i will start working on it a little at a time. I plan on white rock, probably fake plants, and then idk what lol. Any ideas? I will run it full size since the front is curved i think it would be hard to seal. And Titan is doing just fine :]


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

This is basically how the tank is designed. I found out its called a bow front tank.
http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/images/thumbimg/400/2577_1.JPG


----------



## andreig09 (Dec 20, 2009)

hi, i think that such a big tank could be a little bad for the fish because he has to swim up to the surface to breath and the higher the tank is, the more physical effort to fish for breath and its going to get tired quite often


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow. With that big of a tank, you could either...

Do one betta, with some cories, tetras, molys, platys, or some others (NOT ALL! Don't wanna overload it )
OR
A betta sorority, with a couple of cories.

W/ the betta sorority, you could have up to 20 girls in that size of a tank 

Good luck! I was once going to have a 55 gallon sorority, but things changed, and it'll house my snake eventually.


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

awesome thanks for the ideas. Anyone else?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I just love him man with a tank that size you can do lots of things.


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

Well i regret to inform everyone that tonight I lost Titan. Last day or so he wasnt eating and was acting weird. Normally theres bubble nests in his tank but here lately hes been laying on the bottom or hiding behind the filter. So i cleaned the tank and he seemed a little better but found him a few minutes ago at the bottom. Great fish. Sad to see him go but i think he was actually an older fish. Hes better off where hes at. RIP Titan.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry! =[ I hope your next fish lives longer!

Try going to the emergencies and diseases section and listing what his symptoms were. You could find out what he died of so that you can see it if one of your fish develops the same symptoms! =]


----------



## Kentucky Blue (Dec 20, 2009)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> I'm so sorry! =[ I hope your next fish lives longer!
> 
> Try going to the emergencies and diseases section and listing what his symptoms were. You could find out what he died of so that you can see it if one of your fish develops the same symptoms! =]


Thanks. That little guy was always full of energy. Gonna be weird without seeing him in the mornings. :-(


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

No!!! Did he have to go so soon? I'm so sorry about your lose... R.I.P- Titan.

He will enjoy eternities of fresh water and blood worms in betta heaven...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! You have such a nice fish. :nicefish:


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry you lost Titan so soon. With the big tank I would go sorority! OMG the possibilities!!!!! :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Titan.


----------



## JosShavaughn (Jul 23, 2010)

Ahhh, crap. That reminds me, I forgot to wash the gravel. I washed the vase, but not the gravel. Oh well, next time. 

I just got my little guy today, his name's Zombie, after Rob Zombie.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

KentuckyBlue? I'm not sure that we should allow any names on this site that are in such clear support of the corrupt school on the wrong side of Shelbyville. I may have to take this up with the Moderator team. 

Mark in Louisville


----------



## cmndrJOE (May 8, 2010)

Sorry about your loss. He was a pretty fish.

With a 48 gal, you have SO many options. A sorority tank with 20 girls would be amazing. Make sure you plant it heavy enough to let them all have a place to hang out away from eachother, and, keep an eye on your levels, as it would be a tradegy to have something spike all the sudden and lose all those girls. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Wow there's getting to be a lot a people on here from KY! Go UK Wildcats!! Welcome to the forum and good luck with your next fish. RIP Titan (I also had a betta named Titan who died  )


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Aww sorry about your fish. With the big tank you could split it and have a few males in it if you didn't want females.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww, I'm sorry. I didn't see the previous posts. I feel like poo. 

Anyways, I'm sorry about Titan. He was pretty. ):


----------

